# James May Scaleletrics At Brooklands



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I looked back through 4 pages of this board without seeing this subject addressed. If this isn't where it should be posted my apologies.

I just saw, on the BBC Channel, one of the coolest slot car races ever. A rather eccentric "Brit" named James May takes playing with toys to a whole new level. Several weeks ago I watched as he commissioned a 1:1 Airfix Supermarine Spitfire and had a group of school kids assemble and accurately paint the plane....:thumbsup: 

This weekend I watched as he overcame one obstacle after another to build a "Scalelectrics" slot car track around the now 70+ year defunct Brooklands race course. Since the last race was held there in 1939; the track has been encroached upon by not only grass and weeds but busnesses, roads, neighborhoods, fences, a creek and a pond. Undaunted he organized the construction of 2.7 miles of slot car track over the old Brooklands race course. He then pitted the residents of "Brooklands" against experienced area slot car racers. They raced in relays determined by track length and line of vision. The track appeared to be powered by car batteries. The only thing I really didn't understand (it may have had somethig to do with the car batteries) was the section that crossed the roadway was removable. It was only in the electric and race circut during the time the cars were traveling over it. It was then removed. This obviously had no bearing on the rest of the course. In the end the Brooklands Neighborhood team one the one lap event. The length of the course set a Genuss Book record for the longest length of "Scalelectrics" track to ever be raced! Very cool. 
If you didn't see it and get the chance its worth the hour of your time to check it out. The only thing I would have liked to see more of would have been old racing footage at Brooklands.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I love Utube!!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

James May (and his top gear colleagues Clarkson and Hammond) is one of those guys if he makes a program then its a good idea to watch it. The space stuff he did was great, and Top Gear itself is one of the best things on British TV in my opinion.

What I love with him is that you can tell he really has joy and reverence for the stuff he talks about (or he is a damn good actor).

I have watched the Toy Stories episodes countless times, the only downer with the Brooklands one being the reminder that the GBOR is a bit of a crock.


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been watching the James May series since it came on BBC America (along with Top Gear and such). Great stuff. I mean, a 1:1 scale model airplane kit? A full size Lego house. How cool is that? 
The Brooklands Scalextric track episode got DVR'd and watched several times. I just watched it again last night.
How about that "Cobra Climb" spiral to get to the second floor of the office building? The pond crossing was funny also.
And it was hilarious that the "Scalextric enthusiasts" actually lost the race to a bunch of newbies!
.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

weirdjack said:


> And it was hilarious that the "Scalextric enthusiasts" actually lost the race to a bunch of newbies!
> .


Well, that was inevitable and one of the intentions of the prog.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd of been content to have seen 'em run multipul laps on a 1/32? scale track of Brooklands, somewhere on the Brooklands grounds. But thats just not far enough out of the box for May. Maybe someone's already done that as well. I haven't seen any other episodes other than the 1:1 "Spit" and this one. Be assured I'll catch the others if possible. I saved the show but my being on dial-up; it would never down load. Just thought those who hadn't run across the show might be interested in hearing about it and trying to catch it next time 'round :thumbsup: .


Sorry my nack for deciphering acronyms is about as bad as my spelling. GBOR?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Guinness book of records.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Just checking the board. Noticed the count read 6 but only 4 posts are showing. Wondered why the discrepency and if someone told me what GBOR means.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Duh-duh Da.............


----------

